# Your Heaviest Watch



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've been meaning to weigh my watches for sometime...I suspected I knew which was the heaviest...and I was right. I used the electronic kitchen scales...(710 is away at present; its her gadget







)

Its the Omega Megaquartz on original bracelet (below) and came in at *142 grams*. I then ran a check on my two Seiko Bullheads, also both on original bracelets with same number of links. The blue dialled one (139 grams) was heavier than the brown dialed one (135 grams) ...go figure that one!

I guess 142 grams is nothing for you Doxa owners but I find it too heavy







.... So what is your heaviest watch? (only original bracelets allowed!)


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

My heaviest is the Dark Sea Diver - including the original bracelet, it weighs in at 226 grams:










Cheers


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

talking about heavy watches....take a look at this guys watch!...heavy...and accurate!

http://www.leapsecond.com/pages/atomic-bill/


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This lump....

*Zeno EA-02, `Euro Army Canteen Diver`, Miyota cal.8200, 21 Jewels*

(49mm excluding crown, 67mm including crown, 18mm deep, 170gms inc Zulu strap)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Ocean7 LM3 1000m diver

278g on the bracelet







been wearing it all week and now I'm exhausted


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Croton Diver weighs in at 148g......










But pipped at the scales by my Seiko Atlas which weighs in at 162g


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JoT said:


> Ocean7 LM3 1000m diver
> 
> 278g on the bracelet
> 
> ...


that jot, is AWESOME mate.....


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

175 gms - and I thought it was heavy!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I haven't put my Speedmaster Mark II on the scales, but I would say it's the heaviest I've got.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

My old citizen 300m divers eco -drive on steel braclet ,though in the pic its on rubber strap. Not sure of weight ?


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

This comes in at 180gms










I suspect my Omega Marine Chronometer might be heavier, but I haven't got it at the moment so can't weigh it


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't know the weight, but this is my heaviest by a considerable margin.


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

The trusty Oris chronometer is by far the heaviest of my watches even allowing for sizing to a 6 3/4 inch wrist and the fact that I went for the smaller of the dial options it tops out at around 160g. Them thar bracelet links sure are solid!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Can't be sure, because I don't weigh my watches, but it's probably this one:










Probably weighs in at around 200g I suspect!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

This Swatch(47mm diameter) weighs in at 225g










Paul


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

No scales to weigh my watches, but it's either this:










Or that:










/vince ..


----------



## Big Dave (Nov 9, 2010)

This beast weighs in at 270g. PHEW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whatmeworry (Aug 28, 2010)

My heaviest was the MTM Blackhawk at 200g. I sold it.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

This is definately the heaviest watch I have at the moment......


----------



## Big Dave (Nov 9, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> This is definately the heaviest watch I have at the moment......


That's cheating though, you've covered it in ice :sweatdrop:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Big Dave said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > This is definately the heaviest watch I have at the moment......
> ...


LOL.....It's still pretty heavy without the ice!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I expect mine would be the PloProf on mesh...... Ill dig it out later to find out.....


----------



## tissotman (Nov 28, 2010)

jasonm said:


> I expect mine would be the PloProf on mesh...... Ill dig it out later to find out.....


my new tissot prs512 valjoux chronograpogh a very heavy watch just cat wait to have it back now repired or a new one either way if it goes again i want a refund on it !


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

226grams


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I thought my Seiko 'Spork' would be a heavyweight but I checked last night and it is a paltry 198g.


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought this was heavy but it's only 173grams.







But I did remove two links.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Big Dave said:


> This beast weighs in at 270g. PHEW!!!!!!!!!!!


We need some shots of the bracelet on that please..


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

minkle said:


> Big Dave said:
> 
> 
> > This beast weighs in at 270g. PHEW!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


I've seen this watch before, the bracelet is a monster, it looks like a tank's track.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

178grams

[IMG alt="img00282201012051700.jpg"....us/img97/2232/img00282201012051700.jpg[/IMG]

BR martin


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

My heaviest is this Seiko, weighing in at a hefty 174grams:










:thumbsup:


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

JoT said:


> Ocean7 LM3 1000m diver
> 
> 278g on the bracelet
> 
> ...


Wow! I only managed 277g with these 5.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

No idea what it weighs but it's heavy


----------



## Big Dave (Nov 9, 2010)

minkle said:


> Big Dave said:
> 
> 
> > This beast weighs in at 270g. PHEW!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


as requested


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

my heaviest is my promaster sst










about 230grams


----------



## seadog1408 (Feb 12, 2007)

this one for me is the heaviest










then this one










then this










and finally










cheers

mike


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Helson Shark Diver @ approx 240g










Artego Diver @ approx 250g


----------



## declanh (Aug 19, 2007)

Tissot T touch expert (stainless steel) 196g


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

Seiko Monster @ 163gms

this may be approximate as I weighed it on the wife's old kitchen scales which are in ounces, 5.75 ounces.

I once thought this was a heavyweight, but now I see that it is getting sand kicked in it's face compared to some of these on here. :wink2:


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it is my 2nd most recent purchase - new on today - my Casio Edifice EQW-M1100DB 1AER.

(that said, my GMT Master II ceramic is pretty hefty)


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

this is the heaviest watch on the forum

it tantalum which is almost as heavy as lead


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

quoll said:


> I don't know the weight, but this is my heaviest by a considerable margin.


Its probably the same as my Pilot Professional at 200g, which is my heaviest watch :derisive:.










Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

My heaviest at the moment is my Aquagraph which comes in at 220g.










Heaviest ever would have to be my Enzo Mechana EMV001 which was about 290g from memory, closely followed by my Marathon JSAR which was about 280g


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

Speedmaster


----------

